# grounded to the frame



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

a question...
my briggs and stratton gen has the ground fixed to the frame of the gen itself. when the gen is built like this are there any operating restrictions??
thank you


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Do you mean the neutral is bonded to the frame, and the ground?

The ground should be attached to the frame, floating neutral or bonded neutral.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

yes thats what i mean. i dont have to run a separate ground wire.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

What Is "that's what I mean?" 

What exactly are you planning to do? How do you want to connect to it? Will you be using a transfer switch or just plugging things into it?


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

no transfer switch, just plug extension cords into the gen.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's what OSHA has to say. 

https://www.osha.gov/OshDoc/data_Hurricane_Facts/grounding_port_generator.pdf


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

thank you


----------

